# Conversor AD y puerto paralelo



## TinchoBass (Dic 6, 2005)

Hola!

Soy nuevo en el foro.
Necesitaba hacerles una consulta, ya que de electrónica no entiendo nada ...

Lo que necesito hacer es ... tomar diferentes señales y leerlas con la PC, por puerto paralelo o cualquier otro.

Las señales que necesito leer son varias, algunas son de sensores que devuelven rangos de voltage entre 0 y 1 volt por ejemplo, y otras son señales cuyo voltage varía como si fuese binario ... es decir, indican con un cambo de tensión un cambio de estado.

Los dispositivos en concreto son

- Un sensor de rueda fónica (un disco dentado, con un diente faltante y cuando el sensor detecta ese "hueco" manda una señal diferente)
- Una sonda lambda, devuelve voltage entre 0 y 1 volt
- Un sensor de detonacion ... devuelve dos valores posibles, "detona" o "no detona"
- etc ...

Es posible leer estas diferentes señales con un conversor AD a traves de algun puerto de la PC? o es necesaria una serie de diferentes circuitos?

Me podrían orientar de que es lo que necesito para poder disponer de un dispositivo de lectura de estas caracteristicas?

Muchas gracias ... y disculpen la molestia.

Martin.


----------



## maunix (Dic 18, 2005)

TinchoBass dijo:
			
		

> Hola!
> 
> Soy nuevo en el foro.
> Necesitaba hacerles una consulta, ya que de electrónica no entiendo nada ...
> ...



Si el puerto paralelo te puede funcionar para eso aunque todo depende del objeto de tu aplicacion ya que las señales si bien sean 0 o 1 pueden ser muy rápidas.

Que es lo que intentas hacer especificamente?


----------



## MaMu (Dic 18, 2005)

magio dijo:
			
		

> Si el puerto paralelo te puede funcionar para eso aunque todo depende del objeto de tu aplicacion ya que las señales si bien sean 0 o 1 pueden ser muy rápidas.




Lo que magio dice es correcto y suele ser un error muy común, para lo cual deberás usar un Latch para retener el dato. Otro error común es la tensión de referencia del conversor AD, ya que si no es regulada puede filtrarse ripple.

Y como él te a preguntado... me adhiero...
Que es lo que intentas hacer especificamente?


Saludos.


----------



## TinchoBass (Ene 12, 2006)

Muchas gracias por las respuestas.

Lo que estoy necesitando hacer, es una interface a traves de la cual pueda capturar con la PC, señales del motor de un auto.

La velocidad de lectura ... mmmm, no se ... tendría que poder capturar 10000 pulsos por minuto como máximo.

Saludos.


----------



## maunix (Ene 19, 2006)

TinchoBass dijo:
			
		

> Muchas gracias por las respuestas.
> 
> Lo que estoy necesitando hacer, es una interface a traves de la cual pueda capturar con la PC, señales del motor de un auto.
> 
> ...



A ver si te puedo responder.  En principio no queda claro , pides sensar una señal A/D y luego hablas de pulsos? 

Otra cuestión... cuando usas hardware de PC tus timings no son precisos, si quieres sensar una rueda fónica puedes llegar a sensar cualquier cosa, menos lo que tu esperas, en conclusión, remitiendome a tu pregunta original.

- Un sensor de rueda fónica (un disco dentado, con un diente faltante y cuando el sensor detecta ese "hueco" manda una señal diferente) 
* --> NO*
- Una sonda lambda, devuelve voltage entre 0 y 1 volt
* --> SI*
- Un sensor de detonacion ... devuelve dos valores posibles, "detona" o "no detona"
* --> SI*
- etc ...
* ... *

Lamento no poder ser más detallista en la rta pero es que tu pregunta tampoco lo es.

Saludos


----------

